# Pfertz Fertilizers



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have experience using the Pfertz line of fertilizers?
http://www.pfertz.com/products.html

I saw these at Aquariums West. Just wondering if anyone uses this line and would recommend it?

Essentially these are the same as Seachem or Kents products?

Thanks.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I had actually talked to them enough and they were a sponsor here a couple months back. Hopefully they will renew again some day.

I ordered some cause i like to test everything there is and here is my review on it.

I think it's a good system, i think it's made for people who want a easy dosing kit. Basically it's made so you just have to pump so many times per gallons you have.

I forget the cost of it but i know it was expensive and it runs out fast especially if you use it for a bigger tank or consistently.

If i were you, i would try our local sponsor tailored aquatics, he specializes in planted chemicals. His stuff is similar to kent and seachem but he's local and he's a great guy, and of course a sponsor.

The other route is EI (estimated index). Basically it's your cheapest method but most time consuming because you buy all the dry fertz and mix them with RO water. It's cheap, it's pretty easy and it's simple.

The system to EI dosing is that you overdose to the point where your plants are not starving for ferts, then after a week you do a 50% water change to reset all the values and start again.

I've given you your options , your choice from here


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pfertz has been the only system I have used since becoming a planted tank enthusiast. If you are going lower tech, you will probably only want to get the M(icros) and N(itrogen). I have been using the entire line and i love it. I have not used their Root Tabs though.

Good luck.

Stuart


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the whole system in my high light 15gal root tabs and all...

So far the resualts have been pretty sweet.... Lots of growth once I started doseing...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the information.

I'm looking for something simple and easy to use for a low light 3 gallon planted eclipse tank. Pfertz seems simple enough, but yeah it does seem pricier.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> I'm looking for something simple and easy to use for a low light 3 gallon planted eclipse tank. Pfertz seems simple enough, but yeah it does seem pricier.


for a low light?

Well then.... don't waste your money on pfertz.... go with a fert like seachem flourish comprehensive ... I have two 5 gal tanks that i just dose the comp and GH booster and xcel... growth is just as good as the 15....

I dose .5ml every two days and .5ml xcel every day.... in the 5 gal's


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> for a low light?
> 
> Well then.... don't waste your money on pfertz.... go with a comprehensive fert like seachem flourish... I have two 5 gal tanks that i just dose the comp and GH booster and xcel... growth is just as good as the 15....


That is what I just started using now. Right now I just have the flourish. So I need to get excel and others as well? I don't run CO2.

Thanks.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> That is what I just started using now. Right now I just have the flourish. So I need to get excel and others as well? I don't run CO2.
> 
> Thanks.


The GH booster just gives the plants the calcium and magnessium they need... you've got the flourish comp right? just buy some xcel or get some metricide... heck I could even give you some metricide as I have a gallon of it. metricide = xcel it's double the strenght though.... so use half the dose of xcel....

Your set no need for pfertz...

I'm really happy with the flourish comp....

The xcel helps keep algae out of the picture... and will boost your growth a bit.... as there will be less co2 uptake compition between plants...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this...
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Flourish.html

Sorry, what do you mean by GH booster? I'm not familiar with the plant lingo yet ;p

I'm just worried about Excel killing off my Marimos. I don't really need the plants to grow. i just don't want them to not brown and develop holes on me like before.

Thanks for being patient with me


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> I have this...
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Flourish.html
> 
> Sorry, what do you mean by GH booster? I'm not familiar with the plant lingo yet ;p
> ...


Yeah that's the good stuff.... just keep doseing that at the recommened amount. Get a .5ml syringe it makes it easyer...

What kinda light do you have? how many watts?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're not after any fancy, just go a hydroponics store and get their trace. Buy some DAP plaster of Paris for calcium, some Potassium Sulphate and then go to a drug store and get some Epsom salts for Mg and you're all set. Oh yeah, all this will cost you < $20 and will last you years for a 3 gallon (maybe 10 years).


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I just have the light running in the Eclipse 3. It says 6 Watt Florescent.

I have been trying to locate an eye dropper. I've tried 3 dollars stores and 2 drug store, but no luck! A syringe might be better.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pulverized egg shells will boost KH and provide calcium. I just use Epsom Salts for the Magnesium.

PMDD all the way, significant improvement with DIY co2... The cuba is actually green and starting to carpet.

If you have some cash for shipping expense, or want to arrange a pickup in Abbotsford, buy the dry ferts from a current sponsor, they sell by the pound... WAY more economical for the long term. 
http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/fertilizers.html

Tim's a good guy from what I've seen.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> I just have the light running in the Eclipse 3. It says 6 Watt Florescent.
> 
> I have been trying to locate an eye dropper. I've tried 3 dollars stores and 2 drug store, but no luck! A syringe might be better.


just go to a pharmacy and get a pack of 10 .5ml syringes for like 4 bucks...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In terms of ferts, I would even just buy some off someone who has it already since for a 3 gallon, a 1/4 lb would last you years.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I vote for dry fertz... so cheap and convenient. Plus you can mix them with water and keep them indefinitely (makes dosing easier in smaller tanks). I got my set from Tim (aquaflora nurseries) for what... $25? The shipping is $12 but hey if you can make it out to abbotsford...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh dear...this thread is starting to confuse me with all these available options ;P. Definitely lots of options for the future.

BUT... 

Right now I have Seachem Flourish already in hand. I would like to know if I need the rest of the Seachem line (Ex. Excel) as well? Basically I just want to keep my Java Ferns, Cabomba, Hornwort alive in my 3 gallon Eclipse with a 6 watt light.

Thanks for all the help so far  Much appreciated.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> Oh dear...this thread is starting to confuse me with all these available options ;P. Definitely lots of options for the future.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


You probably don't need the xcel... keep an eye on the plants if they start to yellow then you do...

You should be fine with just a once a week dose of the Flourish maybe even less than but start there...

Just keep an eye on the plants...

Your general hardness of your water ( GH ) should be around 4 to 6 degress
GH is calcium and Magnessium

also your Carbonate hardness ( KH ) should be in that same range...
to do this you add a little PURE baking soda... very very little for a 3 gallon

That's for best plant growth with the widest range of plants.... there are always exceptions....


----------

